# Laurens County, GA 567 acres for lease



## QSVC (Jun 19, 2019)

We have (as landowner) 567 Acres currently unleased just east of East Dublin, GA. We will not be lease members. There is a lake with fishing and duck hunting surrounded by hardwoods. Most of the tract was recently replanted in long leaf. We're asking $9/ac or can bump that down a little if someone wants a longer term lease. Several gated access points with a good interior road system. Only 3-4 minutes North of I-16. Please PM me and I can send any maps or additional information. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jbowen3029 (Jun 19, 2019)

QSVC said:


> We have (as landowner) 567 Acres currently unleased just east of East Dublin, GA. We will not be lease members. There is a lake with fishing and duck hunting surrounded by hardwoods. Most of the tract was recently replanted in long leaf. We're asking $9/ac or can bump that down a little if someone wants a longer term lease. Several gated access points with a good interior road system. Only 3-4 minutes North of I-16. Please PM me and I can send any maps or additional information. Thanks in advance!


How much for it on long term lease?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2019)

Little better here maybe.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 20, 2019)

PM sent.


----------



## Huntingbuddy1114 (Jun 20, 2019)

QSVC said:


> We have (as landowner) 567 Acres currently unleased just east of East Dublin, GA. We will not be lease members. There is a lake with fishing and duck hunting surrounded by hardwoods. Most of the tract was recently replanted in long leaf. We're asking $9/ac or can bump that down a little if someone wants a longer term lease. Several gated access points with a good interior road system. Only 3-4 minutes North of I-16. Please PM me and I can send any maps or additional information. Thanks in advance!


What is your contact info?


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 20, 2019)

Huntingbuddy1114 said:


> What is your contact info?



Send him a PM through the site.


----------



## Haydenscott (Jun 21, 2019)

QSVC said:


> We have (as landowner) 567 Acres currently unleased just east of East Dublin, GA. We will not be lease members. There is a lake with fishing and duck hunting surrounded by hardwoods. Most of the tract was recently replanted in long leaf. We're asking $9/ac or can bump that down a little if someone wants a longer term lease. Several gated access points with a good interior road system. Only 3-4 minutes North of I-16. Please PM me and I can send any maps or additional information. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Haydenscott (Jun 21, 2019)

How much?


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 21, 2019)

I pm'd 2 days ago, but haven't gotten a response.


----------



## mattc915 (Jun 22, 2019)

QSVC said:


> We have (as landowner) 567 Acres currently unleased just east of East Dublin, GA. We will not be lease members. There is a lake with fishing and duck hunting surrounded by hardwoods. Most of the tract was recently replanted in long leaf. We're asking $9/ac or can bump that down a little if someone wants a longer term lease. Several gated access points with a good interior road system. Only 3-4 minutes North of I-16. Please PM me and I can send any maps or additional information. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2019)

Still no response.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Still no response.


He was on here to day.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2019)

Hmmm. Maybe he leased it?


----------



## gma1320 (Jun 22, 2019)

I didn't get a response either.


----------



## QSVC (Jun 24, 2019)

I was on vacation. Responding to PMs now


----------



## Huntingbuddy1114 (Jun 24, 2019)

Is this still available


----------



## QSVC (Jun 24, 2019)

It is. Just replied to all PMs. If you requested maps and gave me an e-mail you should have them in your inbox now.


----------



## JamesG (Jun 24, 2019)

anybody gets it and needs members holler


----------



## Deerhunter13 (Jun 25, 2019)

If this is still available I would like to talk , and long term options thanks 478-308-2861


----------



## Living The Dream (Jul 3, 2019)

Sendsley@stcloud.org

Can you send a map please?


----------



## Robert K (Aug 17, 2019)

Hey just checking to see if this property is still available


----------



## Jdominguez (Aug 19, 2019)

QSVC said:


> We have (as landowner) 567 Acres currently unleased just east of East Dublin, GA. We will not be lease members. There is a lake with fishing and duck hunting surrounded by hardwoods. Most of the tract was recently replanted in long leaf. We're asking $9/ac or can bump that down a little if someone wants a longer term lease. Several gated access points with a good interior road system. Only 3-4 minutes North of I-16. Please PM me and I can send any maps or additional information. Thanks in advance!


Is this still available.


----------



## josh1681 (Aug 30, 2019)

QSVC said:


> We have (as landowner) 567 Acres currently unleased just east of East Dublin, GA. We will not be lease members. There is a lake with fishing and duck hunting surrounded by hardwoods. Most of the tract was recently replanted in long leaf. We're asking $9/ac or can bump that down a little if someone wants a longer term lease. Several gated access points with a good interior road system. Only 3-4 minutes North of I-16. Please PM me and I can send any maps or additional information. Thanks in advance!


Can you send me info on this if it’s still available?


----------



## josh1681 (Aug 30, 2019)

Can you send info if it’s still available?


----------



## Chestnut (Sep 1, 2019)

cant get the pm's to work  ..   e-mail   sslandress@bellsouth.net 
 thanks chestnut  / steve


----------



## BELCHER1 (Dec 10, 2019)

LOOKING FOR THE 2020-21 SEASON. TERESA BELCHER 478*334*8764.


----------



## BELCHER1 (Dec 11, 2019)

HAVE YOU GOTTEN ANYONE TO LEASE THE 567 AC. YET? I HAVE SEVERAL HUNTERS (GROUP)WILLING TO TAKE THE LEASE. PLEASE SEND ALL INFO. FOR THE 2020-21 SEASON


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 11, 2019)

looks like it has been leased

http://forum.gon.com/threads/laurens-county-567-acres-still-available.952145/


----------

